# Student Suspended Over Stadium Prank



## syscom3 (Aug 31, 2007)

> This guy is a genius. His prank was well worth the suspension. 50 years from now at his high school reunion, they will still talk about it!



Student Suspended Over Stadium Prank

USNews.com: Nation World: AP Article

HILLIARD, Ohio (AP) -- A high school student who tricked football fans from a crosstown rival into holding up signs that together spelled out, "We Suck," was suspended for the prank, students said.

Kyle Garchar, a senior at Hilliard Davidson High School in suburban Columbus, said he spent about 20 hours over three days plotting the trick, which was captured on video and posted on the video-sharing Web site YouTube. He said he was inspired by a similar prank pulled by Yale students in 2004, when Harvard fans were duped into holding up cards with the same message.

At the end of the video, Garchar wryly thanks the 800 Hilliard Darby High School supporters who raised the cards at the start of the third quarter during last Friday's football game.

"It couldn't have been done without you," reads the closing frame of the video.

Garchar, 17, created a grid to plan how the message would be spelled out once fans in three sections held up either a black or white piece of construction paper.

Directions left on stadium seats instructed fans to check that the number listed on their papers matched their seat numbers. Darby supporters were told the message would read "Go Darby."

"It was tedious," Garchar said. "I didn't really think it was going to work."

But it did, and everyone at Davidson has been talking it ever since, said Jordan Moore, a junior.

"That was the ultimate in-your-face," he said. "I think it was ingenious."

Davidson Principal John Bandow had told students that he expected them to show sportsmanship at the game, which Darby won 21-10.

Bandow gave Garchar three days of in-school suspension and banned him from extracurricular activities for a semester, the students said. Two Darby students who helped Garchar received the same punishment after the principals from both schools spoke by phone.

Hilliard schools spokeswoman Michelle Wray said she couldn't confirm the punishment because the Federal Education Rights and Privacy Act forbids the release of student disciplinary information.

"We weren't expecting it to be such a severe punishment," said Jen Trimmer, 17, one of the students involved. "We just thought it was all in good fun."


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 31, 2007)

You yanks so serious......  
we would have laughed for a week.....


----------



## trackend (Aug 31, 2007)

Love it. The standard of education at Hilliard Darby High sounds a bit suspect


----------



## Clave (Aug 31, 2007)

Awesome prank, and if the 'other side' fell for it, then boo-hoo! 

The suspension was a tad harsh, but from what I know about US colleges, that is what Principals _do..._


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 31, 2007)

That guy will never by a beer again while in the presence of his schoolmates.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 31, 2007)

Just awesome...


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 31, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## HoHun (Aug 31, 2007)

>Student Suspended Over Stadium Prank

This type of prank seems to have a long history:

http://www.worldwideschool.org/libr...HackersDictionaryofComputerJargon/chap60.html

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 31, 2007)

Thankyou, HoHun. Your country of origin has educated me today. Never heard of Vanuatu until seeing your post. Cheers.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 31, 2007)

He was suspended, not expelled. Evidently, other people thought it was funny too. Just enough of a punishment to make it look good in the papers. 

Probably got a laugh out to the admin/faculty too.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah probably the principle probably said something like good prank don't get caught next time though...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 31, 2007)

Pretty funny, he'll become a folk hero.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 31, 2007)

Good for him though, clever little bugger...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2007)

He should have been praised by his school!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2007)

By "in school suspension" I assume they mean he got three days at the beach and not "in school detention". Expelled means his parent are begging other local schools for an open desk. I've never understood the vernacular of the moder punishment. Three days? My punishment was

5th grade - 1 day suspension - middle finger on the overhead projector
6th grade - 1 day suspension - told teacher to F off
12th grade - 1 day suspension - brought in a note from father allowing me to stay home for senior skip day. Denied. Called Asst. Principle an "F'ing A'hole".

Ah... good times. Its a wonder I'm where I'm at.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Great stuff....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 2, 2007)

i was a little **** a primary school. now all my old teachers are really surprised I made something of myself.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 2, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> By "in school suspension" I assume they mean he got three days at the beach and not "in school detention". Expelled means his parent are begging other local schools for an open desk. I've never understood the vernacular of the moder punishment. Three days? My punishment was
> 
> 5th grade - 1 day suspension - middle finger on the overhead projector
> 6th grade - 1 day suspension - told teacher to F off
> ...



Tsk... Tsk... Tsk... Bad boy, Matt. Bad boy. 

The only detention I got was when I arrived 30 seconds late at the last Math class of the year in my last year of high school. The teacher gave me a "lunch time detention" (15 minutes to eat my lunch and the remaining 45 minutes in detention). I told him to "stick it up your @ss" and went to a little meeting with the principal. After arguing with her (yeah, it was a female principal... the big, fat bitch) for an hour or so, I ended up not being able to cancel the punishment... But when I got back in the classroom, I realized there was only 15 minutes left to the class.

Hehehe...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> By "in school suspension" I assume they mean he got three days at the beach and not "in school detention". Expelled means his parent are begging other local schools for an open desk. I've never understood the vernacular of the moder punishment. Three days? My punishment was
> 
> 5th grade - 1 day suspension - middle finger on the overhead projector
> 6th grade - 1 day suspension - told teacher to F off
> ...





I got suspended for drinking a beer on Senior Skip Day! The funny thing is though...

...The whole senior class got the same suspension!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 2, 2007)

And I wish I had thought of something like that when I was in school   

TO


----------



## R-2800 (Sep 2, 2007)

> By "in school suspension" I assume they mean he got three days at the beach and not "in school detention". Expelled means his parent are begging other local schools for an open desk. I've never understood the vernacular of the moder punishment. Three days? My punishment was
> 
> 5th grade - 1 day suspension - middle finger on the overhead projector
> 6th grade - 1 day suspension - told teacher to F off
> ...



LOL


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2007)

I would of laughed for ages after seeing that one (and also if I had been holding up the signs)...


----------

